# Todos ellos / todos nosotros / todos vosotros



## lari_gijon

Hola!
Esta haciendo una traduccion del español al frances, y queria traducir la frase " tiene que ser igual en todos ellos"

"en todos ellos" seria "dans tous eux"? me suena raro...

gracias!

Hola, 
creo que ya lo he encontrado, seria " dans chacun d´eux"

eso ya me suena mejor  y se ajusta a lo que queria decir


----------



## jyc_maureen

en todos ellos ...podria significar en chacun d'eux  pero no se dice en francés  dans chacun d'eux  pero como te dije depende de que se trata . podria tener otro sentido ...


----------



## lari_gijon

estoy hablando de encontrar un punto en varios planos. Tengo que decir que el punto hay que encontrarlo "en todos ellos"

gracias


----------



## Paquita

dans chacun d'eux ?


----------



## lari_gijon

si, eso he puesto yo...se dice asi?


----------



## jyc_maureen

ils doivent être égaux entre eux : eso suena bien en francés  significa tienen que ser iguales entre  todos ellos


----------



## Paquita

Sólo es sugerencia : se puede decir así, el problema es saber si pega realmente con tu contexto. No somos adivinos, ***


----------



## lari_gijon

***

creo que me quedo con "dans chacun d´eux"


----------



## marimar

Hola, me gustaría saber cuál sería el orden correcto de estos pronombres en la siguiente oración. Muchas gracias

- Tous nous avons mangé
- Nous tous avons mangé


----------



## Tina.Irun

La 3ª opción:
Nous avons tous mangé!


----------



## Yul

La troisième option est la plus courante dans le langage parlé.

Yul


----------



## marimar

pero se mantiene el seignificado de "todos nosotros somos los que hemos comido" o quiere decir "nosotros nos lo hemos comido todo"?


----------



## washywa

Si quieres decir nosotros nos lo hemos comido todo sería: Nous avons TOUT mangé.
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## maviro

Nueva pregunta​
Hola,
¿Alguien podría traducirme la siguiente frase al francés?

"Mi familia está formada por mis padres y mi hermano. Yo vivo con todos ellos."

Lo único que he podido traducir es "Ma famille est conformée pour mes parents et mon frère." y tampoco sé si esté bien escrito. Gracias!


----------



## Domtom

¿No sería mejor _composée par _que _conformée pour_?


----------



## yserien

No sería mejor _composée par _que _conformée ?
? Claro así estás diciendo que tu familia esta compuesta o conformada para tus padres y tu hermano. _


----------



## Pinairun

Ma famille se compose de mes parents et mon frère. Nous habitons tous ensemble.

Saludos


----------



## Eloy1988

¿Cómo se traducirían las siguientes expresiones al francés?
(Todos nosotros, todos vosotros, todos ellos)

-*Todos nosotros* lo sabemos.
-¿Lo habéis hecho *todos vosotros*?
-No sé si* todos ellos* lo saben.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eloy:

Se traduce en todos los casos simplemente por TOUS, después del sujeto y del verbo (si hay auxiliar: después del auxiliar).

- Nous le savons tous.
- Vous l'avez tous fait ?
- Je ne sais pas s'ils le savent tous.

EDIT: Cabe la posibilidad de decir nous tous, vous tous... despuès de una preposición, o :
- Je pense bien à vous tous. 
- Il n'y a pas de place pour nous tous.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Abundando en lo dicho por *Gévy*, pero intentando desmenuzar la explicación:

Lo sabemos:                                              nous le savons
Nosotros lo sabemos: nous le savons, nous
Todos nosotros lo sabemos: nous le savons, nous tous


En cuanto a *ellos*, podría presentarse una pequeña confusión:

Lo saben: ils le savent
Ellos lo saben: ils le savent, *eux*
Todos ellos lo saben: ils le savent, *eux tous*


----------



## Michelange

Nueva pregunta​
Hola a todos:

En un texto literario que habla de la vida y la muerte, encuentro esta frase:
La permanencia en la tierra de todos ellos (las personas de las que acaba de hablar) también tenía una fecha de caducidad.
Yo traduje (literalmente, pues no sé otra forma):
La permanence dans la terre de tous eux avait aussi une date de péremption.

Sobre todo tengo un problema para traducir todos ellos: creo que en francés no se dice tous eux y no encuentro cómo decirlo. 

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Cenimurcia

"tous eux" no se dice, podrás encontrar "eux tous" pero aquí no pega... quizá podrías traducir por "de chacun d'entre eux"

PS: "la permanence dans la terre" suena muy muy raro


----------



## Ajeddig

Hola a todos:



> En un texto literario que habla de la vida y la muerte, encuentro esta frase:
> La permanencia en la tierra de todos ellos (las personas de las que acaba de hablar) también tenía una fecha de caducidad.
> Yo traduje (literalmente, pues no sé otra forma):
> La permanence dans la terre de tous eux avait aussi une date de péremption.
> 
> Sobre todo tengo un problema para traducir todos ellos: creo que en francés no se dice tous eux y no encuentro cómo decirlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


Hola 
estoy de acuerdo con  cenimurcia. 
Diría  : Le séjour sur terre de chacun d'entre eux avait aussi une une date de .... La verdad no sé cómo traducir caducidad.... 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Michelange said:


> La permanencia en la tierra de todos ellos (las personas de las que acaba de hablar) también tenía una fecha de caducidad.



Puesto que se acaba de hablar de esas personas, puedes decir: 

*- Leur séjour sur terre...
*

En cuanto a la _caducidad_, me temo que deberá ser planteada en otra consulta.


----------



## Cenimurcia

Suena mejor "leur séjour sur terre", sin embargo, me parece que, aquí, el "de todos ellos" es importante... en mi opinión, hay que traducirlo de una forma u otra


----------



## Michelange

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Vuestra ayuda es increíble.


----------



## sevillista

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Je suis en train d´écrire une lettre en français et j´ai un doute. Je veux dire "los nuevos Ewings son muy guapos y todos ellos hablan muy claramente". J´ai écrit "les nouveaux Ewings sont très beaux et ils parlent très clairement, tous eux". C´est correct? Ou est-ce que je peux dire "les nouveaux Ewings sont très beaux et ils tous parlent très clairement"??? Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ils parlent tous ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Ou "et tous parlent très clairement"


----------



## Sergics

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a todos!

Estoy opinando en un foro y me gustaría saber si esta traducción que he utilizado es correcta:

Me gustan este tipo de temas ya que *todos nosotros* no estamos de acuerdo y cada uno tendrá su opinión exceptuando...
J'aime ce type de sujets car *on tous* n'est pas d'accord et chacun de nous aura son avis excepté...

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Sergics said:


> *on tous* n'est pas *tous* d'accord


(No estoy segura de la adecuación del futuro en francés... si expresas una hipótesis, no vale, pero no es tema de este hilo)


----------

